# Bad Leg Hair Sidelines Gooden



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Infected hair follicles on the right leg of Orlando Magic forward Drew Gooden caused him to miss Sunday night's game against the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> 
> The unusual injury, first believed to be spider bites, ended Gooden's streak of 83 consecutive games since being acquired in a trade from Memphis last year. He was the only Orlando player to see action in all 64 games this season.
> ...


LINK


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

infected leg hair.....i never thought id ever hear that one...that is one unusual injury to see the least


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

girly man. :yes:


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

This is the perfect opportunity to get a crack in, yet my mind is totally blank. God damnit. I am so not clutch.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

How in the god damn bloody Diablo's annihilated distructed hell was that considered an injury? 

What is this world coming to?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man, sounds like it hurts.

-Petey


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

If he would quit shaving his legs for him man, this wouldn't be a problem.

See what you've caused Juwan... Drew was only wanting to look all good for you.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I would crack a joke but I actually like the guy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> How in the god damn bloody Diablo's annihilated distructed hell was that considered an injury?
> 
> What is this world coming to?


Because he developed a staph infection, which if not treated properly can be very serious and painful.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Is shaving your legs the root fo this?

-Petey


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I heard that Gooden could barely walk..thats how bad it was.. he was hurtin too badlly.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, they said he actually went to the emergency room because of it, so obviously it was somewhat serious.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Does anyone know if this will keep him out of the Miami game tomorrow???


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I've never ever heard of such an injury.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

A staph infection is definitely nothing to be laughed at but how in the heck do hair folicles become infected? Has he been shaving his legs? Tell him to use Neet next time.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> A staph infection is definitely nothing to be laughed at but how in the heck do hair folicles become infected? Has he been shaving his legs? Tell him to use Neet next time.


I trim my leg hair down to an acceptable length (hey I'm hairy) but I've never gotten an infection. I've shaved them clean before as well but this has never happened to me. Maybe it's something else.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I trim my leg hair down to an acceptable length (hey I'm hairy) but I've never gotten an infection. I've shaved them clean before as well but this has never happened to me. Maybe it's something else.


Oh many, Pinball, you are a cross dressing streetwalker?

-Petey


----------

